# BSH 2.0T FSI Performance Monitoring Thread



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Increase your engines performance and longevity with a BSH PCV Fix or catch can system. Our catch cans and PCV fil kits catch or redirect oil vapors and still fully meets emission requirements. Internally the catch can has chamber that forces oil to separate from the air as it passes through. This oil then falls into the gut of the can and can be drained at your next oil change. 

For the best performance possible you do not want this oil making its way back into your engine! Short term oil vapors being ingested result in a greater chance for pre ignition, over time however this oil will cake the intake valves shortening the life of the engine. Outside of oil, the can will also catch water and fuel. Take a look at the detailed pic section to see what muck is getting ingested into your engine! Stop this once and for all! 










*2.0T FSI PCV Fix* 
Designed with simplicity of install in mind the BSH Bulletproof PCV Revamp kit takes care of the commonly occurring PCV issues in tuned 2.0T applications. Manufactured here in the USA, the CNC machined BSH Bulletproof PCV Revamp fixes the major problems with the 2.0T PCV system once and for all! 

The prone to failure factory PCV system has long plagued this engine with poor mpg, rough idle, boost loss, and the dreaded oil spewing from the oil cap. The BSH Bulletproof PCV revamp ensures these issues will never affect your engine again by converting the system to a vacuum only based system. PCV function is properly retained and no emissions functions are tampered with this modification. 

*Includes:* 


Billet Valve Cover Plate 

Billet PCV Adapter 

Billet Manifold Cap 

O-Rings 

Retaining Hardware 

 









*BSH 2.0T FSI Street Catch Can* 
the BSH Street Catch Can kit takes our already successful PCV program one step further. Manufactured here in the US, the CNC machined BSH Street Catch Can fixes all the major problems associated with the prone to failure PCV system and adds a true catch can to capture all oil vapors that would otherwise make their way back into the engine. This package is the ideal performance solution for those who want the most out of their tuned 2.0T! 

*Includes:* 


BSH Street Catch Can 

BSH Billet Valve Cover Plate 

BSH Billet PCV Adapter 

BSH Billet Manifold Cap 

BSH Billet Valve Cover Fittings 

Laser Cut Catch Can Bracket 

T-Bolt Catch Can Clamp 

Oil and Heat Resistant O-Rings 

Retaining Hardware 

Push Lock Hose 

 










*BSH 2.0T FSI Competition Catch Can* 
Designed to maintain your engines performance and longevity the BSH Competition catch can catches oil vapors and still fully meets emission requirements. Internally the catch can has an integrated baffling system that forces oil to separate from the air as it passes through. This oil then falls into the gut of the can and can be drained. For the best performance possible you do not want this oil making its way back into your engine! Short term oil vapors being ingested result in a greater chance for pre ignition, over time however this oil will cause the vapor to burn and cake the intake valves shortening the life of the engine. Key features to this model are it's large 32 oz capacuty and integrated dip stick. 

*Includes:* 


BSH Competition High Capacity Catch Can 

BSH Billet Valve Cover Plate 

BSH Billet PCV Adapter 

BSH Billet Manifold Cap 

BSH Billet Valve Cover Fittings 

BSH Billet Dip Stick 

Laser Cut Catch Can Bracket 

Integrated O-Ring Sealed Drain 

T-Bolt Catch Can Clamp 

Oil and Heat Resistant O-Rings 

Retaining Hardware 

Push Lock Hose 

 










*BSH 2.0T FSI RACE Catch Can* 
Designed with one goal in mind - Keep your engine clean and healthy! 

The purpose of a catch can system is to collect/vent the blowby vapors inherent as part of the combustion process. The factory setup sucks these oily vapors directly back into the engine exposing them to everything in their path. 

In the short term getting these vapors out of the combustion path reduces knock retard by not allowing oil vapor to mix with the air fuel mixture. In addition the more free flowing lines allow the engine to rev easily giving a more responsive feel to the engine as a whole. 

Over the long haul these unattended to vapors will build up over the intake valves leading to a host of running issues and an expensive repair bill to fix. With a catch can installed you will save yourself from dealing with this hassle. 

*Note:* 
Venting the PCV system may not be legal in your state. This part is intended for off road/racing use only. 

*Includes:* 


BSH VTA Race Catch Can 

BSH Billet Valve Cover Plate 

BSH Billet PCV Adapter 

BSH Billet Manifold Cap 

BSH Billet Valve Cover Fittings 

Laser Cut Catch Can Bracket 

T-Bolt Catch Can Clamp 

Oil and Heat Resistant O-Rings 

Retaining Hardware 

Push Lock Hose 

 

*Fitment Guide* 
We have confirmed fitment on the following vehicles Please check back to our site over time to see our confirmed application guide as it grows. 
If you know it will work, please feel free to share information for our forum viewers! 



VW MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI Transverse 

VW MK5 GLI 2.0T FSI Transverse 

VW MK5 Jetta 2.0T FSI Transverse * 

VW Eos 2.0T FSI Transverse * 

Audi A3 2.0T FSI Transverse * 

VW Skoda Octavia 2.0T FSI Transverse* 

 

*Note:* 
Customers in regions of the world that drop well into the freezing temperatures during the winter will need to keep a watchful eye on the volume of water collected in the can. One of the main fluids caught in the can is condensation (water). In the winter months the amount of condensation caught in the can will dramatically increase. If left in the can in freezing temperatures there is a possibility that this water could freeze. If frozen, pcv flow will be inhibited. Make sure to keep an eye on your fluid levels. Cars marked with * will require additional hardware. Please email BSH with any questions. [email protected] 











*In Stock:* 

These products are considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup or Fastest Shipping:* 

North American Motorsports - New York 

PG Performance - BC Canada 

*Ordering:* 

To place an order for the *BSH 2.0T FSI PCV Fix*, *BSH 2.0T FSI Street Catch Can*,  *BSH 2.0T FSI Competition Catch Can * or the , *BSH 2.0t FSI Race Catch Can* follow the link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. 
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:* 

All orders will be shipped FedEX. 
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes. 

*Hours of Operations:* 

Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM 
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed! 

*Contact info:* 

Phone: 602-606-7973 
E-Mail: [email protected] 











We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

reserve 1


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

reserve 2


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

nm


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

ok???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

All new shopping experience at www.bshspeedshop.com. New interactive order updates, 1 screen checkout, easier to manage back end and so on. There is still more to do but the store is up and open for business.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Go to www.bshspeedshop.com and enter in waterfest11 for a discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: waterfest11 to get your 11% off all BSH products.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: *waterfest11 to get your 11% off ALL BSH products. SALES ENDS SUNDAY!*


----------

